# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  سؤال : ماهي رموز فهارس بعض العملات ؟  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## المعجزة القادمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,   موقع جون ميرفي  مزود بفهرس بعض العملات  مثلا ( USD Index ) في موقعه :  http://stockcharts.com   ماعليك الا كتابة الرمز فقط ويعرض لك التشارت .  أنا أعرف  رمز  اليورو ( XEU$ )  و الدولار ( USD$ )  فقط    :Sad:    ,,,  ومن يعرف الرموز الأخرى يزودنا بها . الله يعطيكم العافية ..  وهذه تشارتات اليومي لكل من  الدولار اندكس  و  اليورو اندكس :

----------


## amjad

مشكور يا أخي الكريم على هذا الكلام الرائع الذي يفتح الأفق لمزيد من التعلم ... 
أتمنى لو نرى شرح على موضوع الإندكس ... الكيبل ... بعض المصطلحات لأن  معظم الشباب لا يعرفونها ... وأنا من بينهم وأولهم  ,,,, أتمنى بأن تشرحها وتتحمل مطالبي التي لا تنتهي  :47 47:   
أخوكم أمجد

----------


## خالد الفهد

هالحين تعال يالمعجزة !!!! ما تقول لي صار لنا يومين متسدحين بهالروم :Rose:   (غرفة البالتوك) ولا شفناك !!!! والا خايف نسمع صوتك :Regular Smile:  ؟؟؟ لا تخاف يارجال ،، سوّ مثلي قل لابوعاصم البقالة اللي جنب بيتنا ما تبيع مكرفونات ؟؟؟ ياليت نشوفك هناك ،، مشتاقين يابوناصر

----------


## المعجزة القادمة

> مشكور يا أخي الكريم على هذا الكلام الرائع الذي يفتح الأفق لمزيد من التعلم ...  أتمنى لو نرى شرح على موضوع الإندكس ... الكيبل ...  بعض المصطلحات لأن معظم الشباب لا يعرفونها ... وأنا من بينهم وأولهم ,,,,  أتمنى بأن تشرحها وتتحمل مطالبي التي لا تنتهي    أخوكم أمجد

   ياهلا بأحلى أمجد وتامر أمر ..  وأنا بزعل عليك بحالة واحدة بس !  أبزعل عليك إذا انتهت مطالبك   :Regular Smile:

----------


## المعجزة القادمة

أول شيء الحمد لله على السلامة يا أبو فهد   

> هالحين تعال يالمعجزة !!!!

 سم ,, امر تدلل وش بغيت     

> ما تقول لي صار لنا يومين متسدحين بهالروم (غرفة البالتوك) ولا شفناك !!!!

  ماتصلح متسدحين وروم ! قل متسدحين بالملحق بالإستراحة تضبط . وبعدين اليومين اللي راحت اشوف المنتدى فاضي مافيه الا أنا  :016:  ادور ومالقيت أحد بغيت اطفي اللمبات وأقفل البيبان وأمشي  أثركم هناك     

> والا خايف نسمع صوتك ؟؟؟

 لا تحرجنا يابو فهد  :Red Smile:      

> لا تخاف يارجال ،، سوّ مثلي قل لابوعاصم البقالة اللي جنب بيتنا ما تبيع مكرفونات ؟؟؟

  أوووههه ماشاء الله جنب بيتكم بقالة  يحظظظكم  :Shades Smile:    :Tongue Smile:   :Wink Smile:      

> ياليت نشوفك هناك ،، مشتاقين يابوناصر

  ياليت تفيد التمني  و أبو فهد طلب وتمنى مانقدر نرده وما يرد الكريم الا اللئيم ومانقدر نقول الا سم طال عمرك وطلباتك أوامر   :Regular Smile:

----------


## المعجزة القادمة

???   :Sad Smile:

----------


## nawar

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بإمكانك الذهاب إلى هذا الموقع و إن شاء الله ستجد كل ما تربد معرفته من رموز وحتى الرسوم البيانية  www.barchart.com

----------


## Hello

تسلم على الموضوع الحلو اخوي 
بس ابي اسالك عن هذا الرمز £ شو يعني ؟  يعني تابع لاي دوله ؟ 
هل هو يورو ؟ 
والف شكر لك

----------


## [email protected]

> تسلم على الموضوع الحلو اخوي 
> بس ابي اسالك عن هذا الرمز £ شو يعني ؟  يعني تابع لاي دوله ؟ 
> هل هو يورو ؟ 
> والف شكر لك

 تفضل اخي الرموز للعملات

----------

